# Luna's a Mommy!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna presented us with a beautiful kitten this morning about 3am! Must be a throwback to Melanistic Bengals in her or Komet's lines....or he/she will change colour later? Little gaffer is crawling around trying to nurse.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats to you and Luna!!! I've been waiting with you!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oooh, how cute! Hope all goes well and the kitten is a real keeper!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Kitten #1 is 101grams and appears to be a male. I didn't look too long and the room is still darkened. 'He' even mowed at me.....Luna wasn't even nervous when I picked 'him' up to check his weight,


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congrats to you and Luna. Looking forward to more photos later


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oooh, congratulations!!! What a lovely mom she is !!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

More kitties to come?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

'Meli' looks like he might be an only kitten. He gained 16grams in his first 8 hours and is constantly nursing. Luna is being a perfect Mommy....she cleans him constantly and lets him nurse all the time. She proudly showed him off to Mystik (touching noses with her). Luna was quite excited to show Meli to his daddy, Komet, this morning too. Luna's breeder shared a photo on our cats' FB page of Luna's mom as a kitten and there are some pretty dark kittens with her...so she definitely carried the Melanistic gene. Hard to believe our very first kitten would be a rare Melanistic Bengal! Meli has some faint markings on his legs, but they haven't shown up on photos yet. I will try to post another photo up later....the ones we post in FB all have our cattery name on them...not sure if that is allowable here.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I looked up some pictures of what A melanistic Bengal kitten looks like – such beautiful ghost markings on them!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeee!!!! Luna looks pretty protective of her kitten. Good girl Luna, for being such a good mommy! I just looked up melanistic Bengals too. Wow, they're stunning! We expect frequent updates!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Meli is definitely a sweetie! Under bright lights, you can see his black rosettes on his black background....so he is definitely a melanistic bengal and going to grow up and look like a little Black Panther! You can see the markings a bit on his paws, especially on the photo of him on the scale this morning. But the markings aren't showing so great on the camera yet....maybe get my son's professional camera and try!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

See if this works...it still doesn't do justice to his colouring...but you can just start to make out the black rosettes on his sides. His paws are easier to see the contrast.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, so tiny! He is going to be a handsome cat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww such a cute baby and pretty momma.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wow, you can see rosettes pretty clearly in the last pic - I can't wait to see what he looks like once he's grown! And that's such a precious pic of mama and her baby! He's lucky - doesn't have to share mama with anyone.  Look at his teeny tiny tail next to hers. So cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Precious Baby! He (?) is Adorable!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is so cute and it's great that Luna is such the model mama


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

He's gonna be a gorgeous cat! I love his faint rosette markings, that's so cool! I've read that for the melanistic feature to appear, both parents have to have the recessive gene, so I guess that means Komet has it in him, too!

So...um, is "Meli" his temp name?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, Meli is a temporary name....given he definitely looks like a he....we don't need another male in our breeding program. Our daughter and her husband are interested in him or we may adopt him out if another breeding program doesn't want him for their program. He would be gorgeous to keep...but then I'd be a crazy cat woman!

Luna isn't feeling too well this morning...she turned down food and is now sleeping on the bed, overlooking her nesting box and baby. DH is supposed to be keeping an eye on her today.....but I worry.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Meli is so adorable!:luv

I hope Luna starts to feel better soon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
With this being Luna's first kitten, and he's been suckling like there's no tomorrow...keep an eye on her temperature as well...
A possible uterine infection...or....
Mastitis is always a possibility!
Sure hope she'll be OK!
S.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my heart, such a precious mother and child  Congratulations Luna and MM, he is beautiful!

I am sorry to hear Luna's not been herself... I wonder what it is? Sending healing thoughts, love and prayers your way sweet girl


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Low grade infection for Luna...so she is on antibiotics.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope the antibiotics help Luna feel better soon.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Healing vibes


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks...Luna is feeling better now and is more attentive to Meli.

Meli....1.5 days old


Meli snuggled up to Mama Luna's back paws.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Melting...just sooooo sweet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
Meli is going to be a Handsome Devil, I'll bet!

Keep a close eye on Luna...
I hope and pray, that she didn't have a kitten inside, that her body is trying to reasorb...
Did you have an ultrasound done, to be 'sure' everything is OK??
(((HUGS)))
S.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We had an X-ray....no kitten inside. She is on antibiotics and a pain killer as her mammaries looked tender. She is back to being herself now....no Mommy-Spidey-Sense tingling anymore. Baby Meli grew 17 g yesterday....he is such a sweetheart and Luna is so attentive! She loves showing him off.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great news- it's going to be fun watching him grow


----------

